# Still hard to find TUG users while visiting timeshares



## Luvtoride (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi all,  I'm just back from a week at Marriott's Grande Ocean in Hilton Head Island.  We had a great time and it was our first visit to HHI.  
While there, as invariably happens we start talking to other owner's/ guest around the pool etc.  Many of these folks have questions about how "get more points", trading through II, etc.  I always ask them if they are familiar with TUG.  I didn't meet one person who was a member or even knew about TUG!
I urge everyone I meet to log on and check out TUG and in particular to sign into the BBS to learn more about Timesharing, travel, etc.  I tell them that although I think I know alot about using our timeshares, I am always amazed at how much I learn from the people here and the articles posted on the the TUG website.  
One couple did say that they met a fellow owner while at the Marriott Aruba Surf club, who owns multiple weeks there and had never bought through Marriott.  They said they remember HIM mentioning TUG also!  Hmmm...I think a lightbulb went off.  
I know that one of these days in our travels we will meet another TUG member.  In the meantime, I will keep asking and spreading the word!
Do others have similar experiences when vacationing?
Brian


----------



## topmom101 (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi Brian, I had a similar experience. During my 3 weeks in Aruba this past summer, I spoke to dozens of fellow TS owners/friends about TUG. Not one of them had ever heard of TUG but almost all were looking to add a week or at the very least thinking about it. Aruba is my favorite place and a few months ago, shortly after I became a TUG member, I was lucky enough to find a free week on Bargain Deals that I needed right on Palm Beach just down the beach from where I already own. My friends could hardly believe it. Everyone wanted details about TUG and I was happy to provide them.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 27, 2013)

quite a few people bought the shirts from cafepress when we had that thread awahile back, maybe youll find some wearing them on your next vacation =)

also anyone who reaches 5000 posts will get a TUG shirt from me for free!


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 27, 2013)

I always talk about TS ownership at the pools and have never found anyone who knew about TUG

I'm one that bought a tee shirt and a hat from cafepress and plan to wear them often.

Earlier this year I also made up some business cards with the TUG logo, my user names and the web site.  I have passed out a few of these to interested parties.  Some people came back to me and asked the web address because they forgot it.  They now have one of my cards.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=195806&highlight=cafepress

(2,700 posts to go to get a free one.)


----------



## ace2000 (Aug 27, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> also anyone who reaches 5000 posts will get a TUG shirt from me for free!



Is that new?  Guess I better get crankin!


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 27, 2013)

We're just a VERY exclusive club, only open to the MOST discriminating of TS users. We are just trying to keep the secret of resale to ourselves. Remember, if nobody buys from the developer and wants out cheap, our available inventory of cheap (or free) resales dries up. 

When at a resort- especially one that appears frequently in the 'how do I get out of this stupid purchase' areas, DO NOT wear your TUG T-shirt, hat or talk up TUG at the bar or in the hot tub. You'll ruin it for all the rest of us snobbish cheapskates. When at the presentations or 'updates' to get parking passes, show tix or meal vouchers, DO applaud the loudest when some uninformed schmuck buys retail. DON'T approach them when they are having their free lunch and tell them they can get out of their purchase and save thou$and$.

Oh. Just kidding.

Jim


----------



## geekette (Aug 27, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> quite a few people bought the shirts from cafepress when we had that thread awahile back, maybe youll find some wearing them on your next vacation =)
> 
> also anyone who reaches 5000 posts will get a TUG shirt from me for free!



Alright!!!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 27, 2013)

My lawyer brother is amazed how I can turn a TIKI bar into a lecture room in about 3 minutes.  He talks football during the college draft; I show up and in minutes, get the EF Hutton response going from the bar and tables in a few short statements.

And yes, I have run into several TUG members at resorts in South Florida. Nothing like a good revelation of someone CRYING, "You got my unit I was bidding on eBAY! I wanted that week!". Then to find out, they live just under 60 miles from your door step back home. :ignore:


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 27, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> also anyone who reaches 5000 posts will get a TUG shirt from me for free!


I guess gab pays!


----------



## topmom101 (Aug 27, 2013)

I have a looooong waaay to go for a free t-shirt. lol


----------



## jont (Aug 31, 2013)

i'll have to get one of those hats and tee shirts so i can wear it at my next marriott presentation.


----------



## jonevans (Oct 1, 2013)

*TUG Cards*

I would love if there where some TUG business cards that I had to give out and on the back there could be a code for new member discounts.

we all carry our own,  but never have any that would be nice to give to friends and family for thing we all know and love


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 1, 2013)

jonevans said:


> I would love if there where some TUG business cards that I had to give out and on the back there could be a code for new member discounts.
> 
> we all carry our own,  but never have any that would be nice to give to friends and family for thing we all know and love



My wife made up some "business cards" on our computer.  I borrowed Brian's logo and put my TUG user name and my bbs user name on the card in case someone wants to join or just contact me here when they get home.


She printed a couple pages of them, I cut them out and we take them with us on vaca and I always keep a couple in my wallet just in case the subject of TSs comes up.


----------



## pittle (Oct 2, 2013)

csxjohn said:


> My wife made up some "business cards" on our computer.  I borrowed Brian's logo and put my TUG user name and my bbs user name on the card in case someone wants to join or just contact me here when they get home.
> 
> She printed a couple pages of them, I cut them out and we take them with us on vaca and I always keep a couple in my wallet just in case the subject of TSs comes up.



I use business card stock to do the same thing - I also have my avatar on them.  My rolling computer bag *always* has these in them and we never go on vacation without this bag as it is small and we put all electronics in it as a carry-on.  Once at the resort, I put some in a great little pouch that I keep my cell phone, the room keys/cards and a small amount of cash in that is attached to the beach bag. I find that I meet more people at the pool or on the beach, so I have some handy.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 2, 2013)

you all are welcome to print out this logo and your email on cards etc

http://tug2.net/randomphotos/tugovallogo.JPG


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 2, 2013)

also welcome to use this, and insert your own name/contact info on the right side blank space for business cards of your own

http://tug2.net/randomphotos/tugcard.jpg


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 2, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> you all are welcome to print out this logo and your email on cards etc
> 
> http://tug2.net/randomphotos/tugovallogo.JPG





TUGBrian said:


> also welcome to use this, and insert your own name/contact info on the right side blank space for business cards of your own
> 
> http://tug2.net/randomphotos/tugcard.jpg



Thank you.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 2, 2013)

disclaimer:

these are for PERSONAL use only....and can be copied/utilized as such in any way you choose as long as it is not commercial in nature. =)


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 2, 2013)

Luvtoride said:


> I know that one of these days in our travels we will meet another TUG member.  In the meantime, I will keep asking and spreading the word!
> Do others have similar experiences when vacationing?
> Brian



Maybe some of us don't want to be seen.  I'd prefer that you continue to imagine me as the handsome dude in my avatar and not what I look like in real life.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 2, 2013)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I'd prefer that you continue to imagine me as the handsome dude in my avatar and not what I look like in real life.



Like Quasimodo lurching about the place scaring small children. Dogs run from him. You REALLY don't want to be seen associating with this guy.


----------



## ronparise (Oct 2, 2013)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Maybe some of us don't want to be seen.  I'd prefer that you continue to imagine me as the handsome dude in my avatar and not what I look like in real life.



I thought that was you....


----------



## kwindham (Oct 3, 2013)

ronparise said:


> I thought that was you....



Not nice Ron!  :rofl::hysterical::rofl:


----------



## Happytravels (Nov 15, 2013)

*YUP*

Just printed some up...Thanks for the logo...best $$$$ I ever spent was joining TUG


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 15, 2013)

And here, all this time, I thought it was just me.  I have never even MET someone who knows what TUG is. I've had some members here ask to meet up when I'm in a t/s somewhere, but a stranger knowing about TUG? Nope. Nada. Not even once.

This surprises me.  With more than a gajillion members over the last 20 years, I'd think there would be SOMEBODY out there who can spell T-U-G.  

Dave


----------



## Ken555 (Nov 15, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> And here, all this time, I thought it was just me.  I have never even MET someone who knows what TUG is. I've had some members here ask to meet up when I'm in a t/s somewhere, but a stranger knowing about TUG? Nope. Nada. Not even once.
> 
> This surprises me.  With more than a gajillion members over the last 20 years, I'd think there would be SOMEBODY out there who can spell T-U-G.
> 
> Dave



Some of the staff at the resorts I've visited know about TUG, though not sure that should count... 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 15, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> Some of the staff at the resorts I've visited know about TUG, though not sure that should count...



You can bet the sales staff at Wastegate and Wyndham know TUG. Prolly a few others too.


----------



## Icc5 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Tug info.*

Ever since we happened upon TUG about 20 years ago we have mentioned them to people we meet at the pool or people I worked with that were interested in timeshares.  We (wife and I worked at same store) used to get asked all the time how we got to go on so many great vacations.  The two things I always expressed to people was the TUG website and not buying at the resorts but from the secondary market.  
We know of many of our co-workers that took our advice about the secondary market but never heard of any of them going to TUG.  We always suggested TUG first.
Bart


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 16, 2013)

I am leaving in 3 hours to stay for 6 nights at the Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort (909 Breakers Ave) --- anyone who wants to meet up can either show up at the 10:45AM Sunday vendor orientation meeting or can find me at the "World Famous Parrot Bar and Lounge" during the Sunday and Monday Night Football games - around the corner from the resort. 

Or send me an email --- NOT a PM as I will be travelling with my droid devices.

On Sunday and Monday daytime, I will be visiting the "beachy" Wyndham resorts.

I do NOT rent cars for these beachy vacation stays ... amazing how fast one can learn a public bus system. And I save enough money to finance 3 weeks stays into 5 weeks of staying ($4 per each "all day bus pass").


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 16, 2013)

Have been in Hawaii for two weeks, talked to a lot of people. No one knew about TUG.


----------



## csxjohn (Nov 17, 2013)

With millions of TS owners and only a few thousand active TUG users it's not surprising that we can't find each other.

Linda has the right idea, post where you'll be and see if anyone is around.  

In the meantime get your business cards made, wear your T shirts & hats and spread the word.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 17, 2013)

hang a shirt on your front door during your timeshare stay =)


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 17, 2013)

I thought that meant, don't come in, we are "busy"


----------



## jlp879 (Nov 18, 2013)

Please show us what our T-shirt looks like. I've got a long way to go until I get one!


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 18, 2013)

these are just some old tshirts I found sealed in a box in the garage that were made eons ago with the old TUG logo (you can see a picture in the 20th birthday thread).

once ive given all these away ill make some new ones =)


----------

